# Sump Pump Drainage



## Papio Bldg Dept (Sep 20, 2011)

2006 IRC

Depending on the season we see an increase in code enforcement complaints regarding the discharge of sump pumps to daylight (as required by 405.2.3) and amended to include "and not be recirculating" due contractors running discharge lines back into window wells.  A recent series of complaints have centered around the single point discharge of these sump pumps across property lines into neighboring lots causing erosion.  Is there anything in the IRC that I can use to prevent this type of single point drainage at the property line?


----------



## north star (Sep 20, 2011)

*% % % %*

Papio,

You might try *Section R104.10 - Modifications - [ from the `06 IRC ].*



"Wherever there are practical difficulties involved in carrying out the provisions

of this code, the building official shall have the authority to grant modifications

for individual cases, provided the building official shall first find that special

individual reason makes the strict letter of this code impractical and the

modification is in compliance with the intent and purpose of this code and that

such modification does not lessen health, life and fire safety or structural

requirements..........The details of action granting modifications shall be recorded

and entered in the files of the department of building safety." 



If the sump drain piping is negatively affecting the adjacent properties, the BO

has, IMO, the obligation to require that said discharge(s) be directed to or

discharged in to "an approved location" [ so that the properties will not be

negatively affected ].

** * * * *


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Sep 20, 2011)

north star said:
			
		

> You might try *Section R104.10 - Modifications - [ from the `06 IRC ]. *


 



			
				north star said:
			
		

> *If the sump drain piping is negatively affecting the adjacent properties, the BO*
> 
> *has, IMO, the obligation to require that said discharge(s) be directed to or*
> 
> ...


*Thanks north star...albeit from the god clause section, it will do for now, until we can amend the code for more specific instances of storm sewer discharge.  I thought there might have been something regarding the direction/orientation of downspouts away from the property line, but that could have been another code cycle and life time.*


----------



## ICE (Sep 20, 2011)

A complaint came in last week that a neighbor has installed pavers in his back yard and now the complainant's back yard is flooding.  I asked him when the pavers were installed and he said "Last week."  I said that it hasn't rained in several months so how is it that his yard was flooded.  He hung up.  He will call back next winter.


----------



## bob_tylor (Jun 21, 2012)

With regards to the season we see an increase in value administration problems regarding the release of sump pushes to sunlight and revised to include "and not be recirculating" due companies running launch lines back into screen bore holes.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Jun 21, 2012)

Papio IBC 1805.1.3 has verbiage in reference to adequate surface area for discharge of water.


----------

